# Building



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Put together my first HO scale building.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

WOW! That is BIG! You sure you gonna have room for the trains?

Just kiddin'. That is NICE. I'm guessing it's made of wood.

What kind of business are you gonna turn it into?


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

RonthePirate said:


> WOW! That is BIG! You sure you gonna have room for the trains?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's sitting on the box it came in. It's a pikestuff kit Plastic. 
It's going to be a warehouse/retail store for my wife's businesses. Jennsellsbags.com


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

redman88 said:


> It's sitting on the box it came in. It's a pikestuff kit Plastic.
> It's going to be a warehouse/retail store for my wife's businesses. Jennsellsbags.com


OK, I get it. You want this to be an important part of your layout -- for spousal relations reasons. Good idea.

My wife is into horses. She insists on picking out the horse figures -- to make sure that they are realistic.

My daughter is also into horses and is a blacksmith. My first building was a blacksmith shop -- with her name on it.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

redman88,
Nice job on a nice building, and a smooth move to "include the wife" on the layout.
If you're planning to light the interior I would suggest you paint the interior walls and ceiling with flat black, and don't miss the corners. Otherwise, that building will "glow" when you turn on the lights. (voice of sad experience speaking)
Bob


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

raleets said:


> redman88,
> 
> Nice job on a nice building, and a smooth move to "include the wife" on the layout.
> 
> ...



If I do light it it will just be the retail portion. But yes I will paint the inside.


----------

